# New pics of me



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

A few new pics of me after regaining some reality from DP. I still have it, but am getting better.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You look healthier and you are attractive, but you use too much makeup in my humble opinion


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Most of these are play pictures. I don't always wear that much or the crazy lip stick


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Pretty


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I love the 3rd one. You're beautiful.


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

You look stunning! I've seen a few other peoples pictures on here, and it seems like everyone on this site is extremely attractive.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I love the 3rd one. You're beautiful.


Must agree with Tiny. You are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

In the 2nd and 4th pictures you look so much like a friend of mine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

like


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

You remind me of some actress







can't remember her name though


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> You remind me of some actress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kat Von D from LA ink?

Everyone says I look like her...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That is what I was gonna say


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Exactly like Kat von D! You are too beautiful.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Totally. It's weird though, cuz to me, you don't look like that in the avatar pic of you!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Totally. It's weird though, cuz to me, you don't look like that in the avatar pic of you!


The avatar pic of me was like 2-3 years ago. The pics I just put up were just taken.


----------

